# Crufts 2016



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Say when and why you're going!

I'm showing Dexter on Thursday.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm showing cherokee on thursday, and then going friday to sunday with friends to shop


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Going Sunday to show!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm there on Saturday with Boogie. I asked my son if he'd like to show him on the green carpet. He's thinking about it!
I'm handling two other dogs for a friend.


----------



## McKayz86 (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm going on Saturday. Mainly for discover dogs but I really want to try and watch some flyball and agility.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm going on Saturday for the DD and stalls! Bigby is qualified but I didn't enter him.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm going on the Saturday too. Like @Hanwombat Cash is qualified, but I didn't enter him.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm really sad I can't go this year, it's my daughter's and grandson's birthdays so family celebrations have been arranged.
Reena's daughter is being shown, she won Best Puppy Bitch of Breed last year, I felt so proud to see her moment of glory, she's Reena's double.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Going Saturday & can't wait! 

I would've loved to go Friday (being slightly biased to gundogs!) but it was too expensive to travel.

Maisie has a Lifetime Qualification for Crufts so I could've entered her in the Veteran class - but she absolutely hates being shown!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Entry figures have just been released.

http://www.dogworld.co.uk/shopimages/News 2015/News2/Crufts figures 2016.pdf


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I hope what happened to that red setter at Crufts 2015 isn't going to happen again. I advise anyone who is going to enter their dog to not let it out of their sight when around other dog owners, as some people will do anything to make their dog win.


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

TehSnoipah said:


> I hope what happened to that red setter at Crufts 2015 isn't going to happen again. I advise anyone who is going to enter their dog to not let it out of their sight when around other dog owners, as some people will do anything to make their dog win.


It turned out not to have anything to do with Crufts!


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> Entry figures have just been released.
> 
> http://www.dogworld.co.uk/shopimages/News 2015/News2/Crufts figures 2016.pdf


I'm confused - what is the difference between entries and numbers?


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

TehSnoipah said:


> I hope what happened to that red setter at Crufts 2015 isn't going to happen again. I advise anyone who is going to enter their dog to not let it out of their sight when around other dog owners, as some people will do anything to make their dog win.


The setter was poisoned in Belgium, NOT at Crufts.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

tantrumbean said:


> I'm confused - what is the difference between entries and numbers?


Entries are the number of dog there. If a dog is entered in say two classes, that's two entries


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

Born to Boogie said:


> Entries are the number of dog there. If a dog is entered in say two classes, that's two entries


Ah, thanks, makes sense!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Gulp  168 Samoyeds!
That's a bigger entry than we've had for a while.
...............and the boy's half naked


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

62 for Hovs. Up on last year too. We seem to have a steady rise in numbers every year although most entries are made up of foreign dogs.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

58 smooths entered at crufts. 

Compared to 271 roughs!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> 58 smooths entered at crufts.
> 
> Compared to 271 roughs!!


Oh wow, what a difference! I really don't get why Smooths are not as popular as the Roughs as they have almost identical personalities don't they? Am also surprised there are less Smooths than Hovawarts!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

66 MTs entered, up 9 from last year


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

116 mini poodles. i still can't believe mine's one of 'em


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm gutted I didn't enter Cash in one way. Would have loved to have joined in on that first year qualifying excitement, you know? I will hopefully qualify him again this year and see if we can make it next year!


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

What are the dates for Crufts? I hear people saying that they're showing their dogs this week, but I thought that Crufts wasn't until March?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Oops, was reading the wrong number for entries this year. 51 for Hovs actually. Still up on last year I believe.



TehSnoipah said:


> What are the dates for Crufts? I hear people saying that they're showing their dogs this week, but I thought that Crufts wasn't until March?


Yes you're right, Crufts is on the beginning of March. However people can show all year round at different shows.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh wow, what a difference! I really don't get why Smooths are not as popular as the Roughs as they have almost identical personalities don't they? Am also surprised there are less Smooths than Hovawarts!


I believe their personalities do differ sonewhat. Smooths i think are meant to be more confident than the rough. Well this is what ive been told lol


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

tattoogirl73 said:


> 116 mini poodles. i still can't believe mine's one of 'em


I am the same! i still cant quite believe mine is one of the 66 ha


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know if Bigby will ever qualify again. What with his reactiveness currently and the more i think about showing, the more i find it so so boring. Good luck to those entered though.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> I don't know if Bigby will ever qualify again. What with his reactiveness currently and the more i think about showing, the more i find it so so boring. Good luck to those entered though.


If you don't make friends with other show people then its really boring and a lot of waiting. Ive made friends with some people who show locally so we all sit together and have a chinwag and make a day of it.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> If you don't make friends with other show people then its really boring and a lot of waiting. Ive made friends with some people who show locally so we all sit together and have a chinwag and make a day of it.


I think I'd still find it boring  But we're all different! I'd much rather spend a whole day at a workshop such as scentwork than a whole day at a dog show. When I go to crufts I generally stick to DD and the shopping! Though I will be popping over to the smooths to see Bigbys breeder as well as his mum, brothers and sisters. I think its only Bigby and his brother Archie who don't show. Archie is a farm dog.

Must be exciting though to take Jax


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

It can be boring, especially the champ shows. Actually last year at Crufts the Tibetan Mastiffs overran by a LONG time and the Hovawart peeps were waiting around for hours! I spent at least an hour/hour and a half just waiting for them to start classes ( and there was no damn seats either! ). I know for Cash particularly that length of waiting around doing nothing else but standing there is incredibly taxing on him. He gets bored and disengages with me a bit. At open shows I can only enter AVNSC mostly and they move very fast so not the same problems usually. I have very much enjoyed all the shows we've been too though, bar the last one! and I will continue this year, but it will be much lighter - a few open shows close to home and hopefully only the one champ show. We shall see how things go.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> I think I'd still find it boring  But we're all different! I'd much rather spend a whole day at a workshop such as scentwork than a whole day at a dog show. When I go to crufts I generally stick to DD and the shopping! Though I will be popping over to the smooths to see Bigbys breeder as well as his mum, brothers and sisters. I think its only Bigby and his brother Archie who don't show. Archie is a farm dog.
> 
> Must be exciting though to take Jax


Im excited / terrified ha



Dogloverlou said:


> It can be boring, especially the champ shows. Actually last year at Crufts the Tibetan Mastiffs overran by a LONG time and the Hovawart peeps were waiting around for hours! I spent at least an hour/hour and a half just waiting for them to start classes ( and there was no damn seats either! ). I know for Cash particularly that length of waiting around doing nothing else but standing there is incredibly taxing on him. He gets bored and disengages with me a bit. At open shows I can only enter AVNSC mostly and they move very fast so not the same problems usually. I have very much enjoyed all the shows we've been too though, bar the last one! and I will continue this year, but it will be much lighter - a few open shows close to home and hopefully only the one champ show. We shall see how things go.


We are after Westies so will be lucky to be in by 3! so Jax will be asleep in his crate for most of it ha


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> Im excited / terrified ha
> 
> We are after Westies so will be lucky to be in by 3! so Jax will be asleep in his crate for most of it ha


Good luck. I imagine there are quite a lot of Westies? I wish Cash would sleep but he doesn't lol. And he's never been benched so doubt he'd take well to that ( not that any of the other Hov people tend to use them either )


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Good luck. I imagine there are quite a lot of Westies? I wish Cash would sleep but he doesn't lol. And he's never been benched so doubt he'd take well to that ( not that any of the other Hov people tend to use them either )


147! I had to buy a cover to put on top of the crate for him to settle otherwise he is to busy looking for me and whatever else is going on


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

We will be showing Zara on Saturday (as long as she doesn't come into season then..!) Her dad will be there too & her brother qualified but not sure if he's entered. 221 Bernese in total. Really excited


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

TehSnoipah said:


> I hope what happened to that red setter at Crufts 2015 isn't going to happen again. I advise anyone who is going to enter their dog to not let it out of their sight when around other dog owners, as some people will do anything to make their dog win.


I would advise you to get your facts right before being part of the rumour mongering, scare mongering minority who like to spread unsubstantiated, unfounded gossip!

But hey, I guess you are not keen to let the facts get in the way of an uninformed opinion eh?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I am going on just gundog day this year to help a friend with her dogs.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I keep thinking people are talking to themselves  but its because I have that annoying member on ignore


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> If you don't make friends with other show people then its really boring and a lot of waiting. Ive made friends with some people who show locally so we all sit together and have a chinwag and make a day of it.


same here. because i need to get a decent spot to put cherokee's grooming table and crate tend to get to the shows as they are opening even if we're gonna be near the end for showing (why did i choose a poodle, lol) but the day seems to fly by. i've met some lovely people at shows, and love the atmosphere. yet when i did the flyball competitions with tricky, i was bored sttiff hanging round allday. i was with people i knew, one being my best mate, but i just didn't feel the buzz that i get from showing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

MrRustyRead said:


> If you don't make friends with other show people then its really boring and a lot of waiting. Ive made friends with some people who show locally so we all sit together and have a chinwag and make a day of it.


Dog show boring? Blasphemy! 
I've never been bored at a dog show! The vendors alone are enough to entertain me for hours!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Going Thursday and Friday, terribly excited already. Highlight of my year


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

tattoogirl73 said:


> same here. because i need to get a decent spot to put cherokee's grooming table and crate tend to get to the shows as they are opening even if we're gonna be near the end for showing (why did i choose a poodle, lol) but the day seems to fly by. i've met some lovely people at shows, and love the atmosphere. yet when i did the flyball competitions with tricky, i was bored sttiff hanging round allday. i was with people i knew, one being my best mate, but i just didn't feel the buzz that i get from showing.


exactly! its also very easy to nearly miss your class because of to much chatting ha



ouesi said:


> Dog show boring? Blasphemy!
> I've never been bored at a dog show! The vendors alone are enough to entertain me for hours!


We dont get many vendors at our local shows, i do find it boring if i dont know anyone there, more so because i get nervous.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Well.

8.30 start with 232 Papillons entered making 255 entries.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Kicksforkills said:


> Well.
> 
> 8.30 start with 232 Papillons entered making 255 entries.


Oh blimey! At least it's an early start though. Better than waiting around till the afternoon IMO.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

minature poodles are on 10am so at least i've got plenty of time to get mysen sorted and cherokee spruced up for the ring.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm showing on Thursday, I believe we are after the Maltese.


----------

